# Newly diagnosed and lost



## sunflowersmiles (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi, I've just turned 18 and after a few months of backwards and forwards to the doctors I've finally been diagnosed with IBS A. Although I'm relieved to finally have a diagnosis I really am unsure of what to do now, the advice given from my doctor was to exercise and remove stress from my life. I have always exercised around 3-4 times a week, and so I don't think increasing my exercise levels will make a massive change. I found it extremely hard over the Christmas period, I was bloated around 5 inches in my stomach and so none of my clothes fitted me, I didn't feel confident in going out with friends, didn't know what to eat or what not to eat, and therefore spent most of my time alone. I don't know how to tell my boyfriend about my IBS, or my friends, as people don't really understand it. If anyone has any kind of advice for me I'd appreciate it so much, I need help with diet, dealing with friends, still being able to go out and have fun, and just how to enjoy my life again being young. I really feel miserable, and could do with any advice  
Thank you


----------



## imelda (Jan 3, 2015)

Can I ask what symptoms u had when diagnosed


----------



## sunflowersmiles (Jan 2, 2015)

Severe bloating (could reach around 5-6 inches), stomach pain, constant indigestion, diarehha/ constipation, always tired and lethargic, some days severe flatulence or burping


----------



## lasdoe (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi!

I am also very young, just turned 20 maybe I can help!

I too was diagnosed the beginning of this month. I made numerous trips to the hospital so my whole family and all my friends were constantly calling me to see what was wrong, eventually I told them the doctors said i was extremely constipated and was diagnosed with my IBS. I have learned to just joke about it, all my family and friends were constantly calling me to see if I had pooped yet until I did. lol Your body is nothing to be ashamed of, every body poops we just feel a sigh of relief when we do! haha As far as telling your friends and family just be open and honest. If your friends ask you to go out and your not feeling well then it would be easier to just say, "hey my ibs is acting up how bout you come over instead or we do this instead?" My friends are very understanding and i still do go out usually after I have a bm so I dont feel bloated and heavy all night. It is just one less thing to stress about when the people around you know whats going on instead of trying to hide it from them. As far as diet I have changed to a mostly vegan diet, dairy is very binding so i cut it out. As well meat is very heavy on my tummy so I only eat it about 4 meals out of the month. I eat mostly fruits and veggies with beans, egs and oatmeal as well. I also increased my water intake tremendously which really aids in digestion! I drink at LEAST half my body weight in oz of water each day. I weigh 140 so i need to drink at least 70 oz each day. I am for 100 oz. When I drink less i have a rough time having bm's but when I drink a lot I have minimal issues. I hope this helps you, and the best of luck


----------

